# Silver Gray and Mystic Blue pics (this time with cars)



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

*Silver Gray and Mystic Blue pics*

i actually found this on roadfly




























theres a nice little selection of pics of both colors http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=1774794&page=1

edit - last pic with a ZHP car, not an M3


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

And I've found these on UK board:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

From this thread:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Both desire two thumbs up. :thumbup: :thumbup: I really like the Silver Gray! 

What's up with the black kidneys in the pics above and over at .org? :dunno:


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

excellent pics! i really wanted to take a look at the silver gray, and these are the best pics yet. thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

The ones above are from the Toronto Autoshow...

I'm going next weekend - will provide 10+ images of that...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

DARN! I missed the color... I thought it was steel grey. I was so focused on the facelift details that I ignored the color. It was a very nice color... great alternate to the overused titanium silver.

As you can see the facelift with the M-Sport skirting looks far better than the std. skirting. No "fanginess".

This picture probably gives you the best idea of the actual color as it doesn't have the glare from the monster lighting bouncing off of it:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

What's with the ugly black out grills?  

That + gray headlights : puke:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look like a very nice compromise between TS and SG! :thumbup:

I've always thought (and this is OMO, so no offense to TS proponents intended) that TS has a bit too much of a milky flavor to it. This is what has always caused me to shy away from getting it (besides the fact that you see it everywhere). Again, that's only my perception.

One thing's for sure; those 68's sure look Hot! No freakin' way are they played out, yet! :thumbup:

And this shot of Mysty Blue doesn't look like it's too far off from Topaz. Although there are better pictures that show the distinction, based on this picture alone I don't think I can see a clear distinction. Which is a good reason to always see a color in person before you order it.

<img src=http://members.rogers.com/jacksonwu/2003autoshow/20.JPG>


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *What's with the ugly black out grills?
> 
> That + gray headlights : puke: *


They weren't as bad as they look in the pics... They are still metallic... a dark chrome. Not black. They were different and not wholly objectionable.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *That does look like a very nice compromise between TS and SG! :thumbup:
> 
> I've always thought (and this is OMO, so no offense to TS proponents intended) that TS has a bit too much of a milky flavor to it. This is what has always caused me to shy away from getting it (besides the fact that you see it everywhere). Again, that's only my perception.
> 
> ...


TS is overplayed... and I've never like Steel Grey (to grey for me). Silver Grey looked good and perhaps it's because it's new and different.

You are right abuot Mystic Blue-- it wasn't that much different. Didn't notice it much, to be honest. That cab without the aero pkg and 18" MV wheels wasn't doing much for me... so I ignored it.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *TS is overplayed... and I've never like Steel Grey (to grey for me). Silver Grey looked good and perhaps it's because it's new and different.*


Silver Grey looks suspiciously like sterling grey. I wonder what those two colors will look like side by side.

Although I love my steel grey (my last e46 was TiAg), I've always liked sterling.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *That cab without the aero pkg and 18" MV wheels wasn't doing much for me... so I ignored it. *


Yeah, that front bumper treatment still looks somewhat suspect to me. I'll wait to render a final verdict until I can see it live. But at this point I don't see it as an improvement over it's predecessor.

At this point, IMO, the M Tech is much more gnarly lookin'. It gives the car a bad, maama-jaama perspective.
<img src=http://members.rogers.com/jacksonwu/2003autoshow/14.JPG>


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

LarryN said:


> *Silver Grey looks suspiciously like sterling grey. I wonder what those two colors will look like side by side.
> 
> *


Well, this may not be very definitive, but it will give you some idea


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I am determined to get natural brown leather for my planned '03 330i ZHP. So the question is... will silver gray work with the nat brown? I thought steel gray & nat brown were fine, but silver gray...?

:dunno:


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

LMC said:


> *I am determined to get natural brown leather for my planned '03 330i ZHP. So the question is... will silver gray work with the nat brown? I thought steel gray & nat brown were fine, but silver gray...?
> 
> :dunno: *


Silver Grey/Natural Brown is actually an officially "recommended" combination by BMW Canada, along with Oxford Green/NB, while NB in combination with Orient Blue and the 2 blacks are considered to be "perfect matches". No comment is made about any other possible combinations, although we know on this forum that at least one or two others (Electric Red, in particular) seem to work well. I am strongly considering changing my April-production 330Ci from Steel Blue to Silver Grey.

Regarding the Sterling Grey/Silver Grey comparison, I have seen samples side by side in various lighting conditions. Silver Grey is marginally "lighter", and has a "pure" silver/grey tone, whereas Sterling has obvious taupe/brown overtones by comparison.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

GaryB said:


> *Silver Grey/Natural Brown is actually an officially "recommended" combination by BMW Canada, along with Oxford Green/NB, while NB in combination with Orient Blue and the 2 blacks are considered to be "perfect matches". No comment is made about any other possible combinations, although we know on this forum that at least one or two others (Electric Red, in particular) seem to work well. I am strongly considering changing my April-production 330Ci from Steel Blue to Silver Grey.
> 
> Regarding the Sterling Grey/Silver Grey comparison, I have seen samples side by side in various lighting conditions. Silver Grey is marginally "lighter", and has a "pure" silver/grey tone, whereas Sterling has obvious taupe/brown overtones by comparison. *


Interesting! Thanks, Gary!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

WTF, I just got back from the TO auto show and didn't see these cars! Damn I am pissed, I was really hoping to see them there.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Silver Gray and Mystic Blue pics*



Mathew said:


> *i actually found this on roadfly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have an idea why the CiC has a diff front bumper then the Ci ?? :dunno:


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

that's intersting. the 330ci front bumper looks like the bumper on the 330i with ZHP.


----------

